
Chrome Extension Manifest V3 (draft) may end uBlock Origin - nocture
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/01/22/chrome-extension-manifest-v3-could-end-ublock-origin-for-chrome/
======
totallyashill
He actually brings up a good point later in the article, that this sounds like
Microsoft's old mantra:

Embrace, Extend, Extinguish

------
type0
Google is the biggest advertising company, is it so strange that they want you
to see their non-disturbing ads. ABP want's this as well and now Chrome wants
to enforce their syntax.

------
type0
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477)

